# How much "junk" do you try?



## keep fighting (Aug 28, 2018)

I keep reading that people run way more now than they use to, so how much? At what point do you consider itjunk? I just got a new ugl cyp to try and I'm starting at 1cc every 4 days, but I've ran as much as 1.5 every 3 days on other ugl and not got anything obvious. How soon do you do blood work or do you not bother if you're not getting shit?  200mg cyp this time


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Aug 28, 2018)

keep fighting said:


> I keep reading that people run way more now than they use to, so how much? At what point do you consider itjunk? I just got a new ugl cyp to try and I'm starting at 1cc every 4 days, but I've ran as much as 1.5 every 3 days on other ugl and not got anything obvious. How soon do you do blood work or do you not bother if you're not getting shit?  200mg cyp this time



if that’s from the pharmacy I know the ones I’ve gotten before I could pull it all out and it’s usually a good 1.5ml, which should be 300mg of quality cyp.. give that a try


----------



## Yaya (Aug 28, 2018)

I love junk


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 28, 2018)

Running test isn't like smoking meth. You don't really "feel" it. Blood work and the scale and mirror is how you know.


----------



## keep fighting (Aug 28, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Running test isn't like smoking meth. You don't really "feel" it. Blood work and the scale and mirror is how you know.



I ran sustanon 20 years ago and a few days after my second shot there was no doubt I was "feeling" it. I even got a Watson brand cyp a few years ago and I had no doubt it was good right away. If you don't feel your test maybe its not good


----------



## keep fighting (Aug 28, 2018)

DevilDoc87 said:


> if that’s from the pharmacy I know the ones I’ve gotten before I could pull it all out and it’s usually a good 1.5ml, which should be 300mg of quality cyp.. give that a try



Not from a pharmacy, if it was i wouldn't be worried about how much to take or if it was good


----------



## stevenmd (Aug 28, 2018)

keep fighting said:


> If you don't feel your test maybe its not good


 I'm having difficulty understanding what you mean exactly by this.  It's not like Test is a pwo.  Please explain what you mean by "feel" it.  Sure, you should feel your energy come back, mood elevated, etc., all the things that happen when you go from low T levels back to normal or elevated T levels.


----------



## keep fighting (Aug 28, 2018)

stevenmd said:


> I'm having difficulty understanding what you mean exactly by this.  It's not like Test is a pwo.  Please explain what you mean by "feel" it.  Sure, you should feel your energy come back, mood elevated, etc., all the things that happen when you go from low T levels back to normal or elevated T levels.


Mainly the energy, but aggression sex drive unwanted erections. It was an obvious change in all of that, not something I needed to guess if it was working


----------



## Jin (Aug 28, 2018)

keep fighting said:


> Mainly the energy, but aggression sex drive unwanted erections. It was an obvious change in all of that, not something I needed to guess if it was working



What is an unwanted erection? 

Do Guys turn you on while on really good gear or something?


----------



## keep fighting (Aug 28, 2018)

Jin said:


> What is an unwanted erection?
> 
> Do Guys turn you on while on really good gear or something?



No that's problem, not turned on and still get one. Riding on a dirty work bus and having to do a gentleman's tuck


----------



## BRICKS (Aug 28, 2018)

So why are you taking test, for "agression" and unwanted bones or to get bigger and stronger? Please refer to POBs response.  As for the other stuff, who gives a sh*t? Scale and the mirror.


----------



## keep fighting (Aug 28, 2018)

BRICKS said:


> So why are you taking test, for "agression" and unwanted bones or to get bigger and stronger? Please refer to POBs response.  As for the other stuff, who gives a sh*t? Scale and the mirror.



Taking it for energy, the other side effects were examples of feeling test not what I was wanting


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Aug 28, 2018)

The pp getting hard is part and parcel with the energy :32 (19):


----------



## BRICKS (Aug 28, 2018)

keep fighting said:


> Taking it for energy, the other side effects were examples of feeling test not what I was wanting



Just so we get this straight.  You're taking test for energy?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 28, 2018)

keep fighting said:


> I ran sustanon 20 years ago and a few days after my second shot there was no doubt I was "feeling" it. I even got a Watson brand cyp a few years ago and I had no doubt it was good right away. If you don't feel your test maybe its not good



I get my test from a pharmacy. What you are referring to is placebo.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 28, 2018)

keep fighting said:


> Taking it for energy, the other side effects were examples of feeling test not what I was wanting



I haven't heard of taking test for energy before. Maybe try caffeine and ephedrine?


----------



## keep fighting (Aug 28, 2018)

Yes.
Since hitting my 40s I've had little to no energy or desire to hit the weights. I know my test is low and i know how I feel when its high. I like the way I feel when its high


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 28, 2018)

keep fighting said:


> Yes.
> Since hitting my 40s I've had little to no energy or desire to hit the weights. I know my test is low and i know how I feel when its high. I like the way I feel when its high



Ok I understand now. 

You should maybe consider coming off the test for a bit and getting blood work to see if you are indeed hypogonadal and working with a doc to establish a healthy trt protocol.

If that's not something you want to do then give the test a few weeks and get bloods drawn to see where your levels are at. You don't want them astronomically high. 600 range is usually pretty good but go by feel and other health markers like BP and liver panel etc ..


----------



## keep fighting (Aug 28, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> I get my test from a pharmacy. What you are referring to is placebo.



Increased energy,libido or aggression are placebo effects of test?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 28, 2018)

keep fighting said:


> Increased energy,libido or aggression are placebo effects of test?



If you are hypogonadal then no those things would be expected. See post #18

But it's subtle. It's not like taking a stimulant.


----------



## Rhino99 (Aug 28, 2018)

Yaya said:


> I love junk








xxxxxxxxx


----------



## keep fighting (Aug 29, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> If you are hypogonadal then no those things would be expected. See post #18
> 
> But it's subtle. It's not like taking a stimulant.



I am hypogonadal now but don't think I was back when doing sust on a regular basis but I don't know what my levels were or for sure the strength of the sust. I disagree with the placebo part tho, I got a bottle from a union brother that lifts at the Arnold and thought for sure it would be good but by 7cc in and not "feeling" 7cc and called it bad. Im not trying to argue this point. I posted this curious on how much people were doing now to get the same effect as before.  Ie how weak are people doing and still calling good, is 50mg/1cc  junk?  Also do you do blood work right away on new gear or wait till you see how its going,you by looking in the mirror and me by energy level?


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Aug 29, 2018)

Jin said:


> What is an unwanted erection?
> 
> Do Guys turn you on while on really good gear or something?



Gotta learn to waistband that shit.


----------



## Jin (Aug 29, 2018)

Jin said:


> What is an unwanted erection?
> 
> Do Guys turn you on while on really good gear or something?





Rhino99 said:


> View attachment 6310
> 
> 
> 
> xxxxxxxxx



Ok. Now I see.


----------



## keep fighting (Aug 29, 2018)

Thatgoodfellow said:


> Gotta learn to waistband that shit.



Its called a gentleman tuck


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Aug 29, 2018)

keep fighting said:


> Its called a gentleman tuck



This move was perfected in my freshman year of highschool.


----------



## Gadawg (Aug 29, 2018)

Does anyone really see elevated liver enzymes from injectable test?  Ive never read that before.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Aug 29, 2018)

I still dont understand what you mean by junk. Are you saying that its under dosed or that that dose isnt worth your time?


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Aug 29, 2018)

I tried out my wife's junk last night.  It was great.  No, I don't share.


----------



## keep fighting (Aug 29, 2018)

silvereyes87 said:


> I still dont understand what you mean by junk. Are you saying that its under dosed or that that dose isnt worth your time?



Im asking how long do you run new gear till you do blood work? Do you keep upping your dose till you think its working or set a dosage and stick with it till you do a blood test. If you're wanting 300mg of test a week how many cc are you having to use to get it, how weak are some of these ugls? Some people I've bought from say I need to run 2cc every 3days on a 200mg cyp to get results, is that normal nowadays?


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Aug 29, 2018)

keep fighting said:


> Im asking how long do you run new gear till you do blood work? Do you keep upping your dose till you think its working or set a dosage and stick with it till you do a blood test. If you're wanting 300mg of test a week how many cc are you having to use to get it, how weak are some of these ugls? Some people I've bought from say I need to run 2cc every 3days on a 200mg cyp to get results, is that normal nowadays?



Really only way to find that out I suppose is to pay some good money to send it off to a lab... or run it and get tests done after a few weeks. If it’s 200mg/ml you need 1.5ml of test to attain 300mg.


----------



## Viduus (Aug 29, 2018)

keep fighting said:


> I ran sustanon 20 years ago and a few days after my second shot there was no doubt I was "feeling" it. I even got a Watson brand cyp a few years ago and I had no doubt it was good right away. If you don't feel your test maybe its not good



Excuse POB, he’s new here and still learning the basics. Give him a cycle or two and a few posts before you listen to him. Last thread I saw from him he suggested people eat and lift while on cycle. Sheesh, you can lead a horse to water..


----------



## Viduus (Aug 29, 2018)

keep fighting said:


> Im asking how long do you run new gear till you do blood work? Do you keep upping your dose till you think its working or set a dosage and stick with it till you do a blood test. If you're wanting 300mg of test a week how many cc are you having to use to get it, how weak are some of these ugls? Some people I've bought from say I need to run 2cc every 3days on a 200mg cyp to get results, is that normal nowadays?



I’m so confused. Is this part of the new math they’re teaching at schools. Does 200mg/ml not equal 200mg/ml anymore? Is this like genders where we have the same levels but the meaning has been lost? 


Pick an amount, run it, wait 6 weeks and get blood work done. Don’t go by feel, don’t go by how many legs you’ve jumped, go by blood work numbers.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Aug 29, 2018)

keep fighting said:


> Im asking how long do you run new gear till you do blood work? Do you keep upping your dose till you think its working or set a dosage and stick with it till you do a blood test. If you're wanting 300mg of test a week how many cc are you having to use to get it, how weak are some of these ugls? Some people I've bought from say I need to run 2cc every 3days on a 200mg cyp to get results, is that normal nowadays?



Ok depends on what your goal is. If you are going for a trt dose typical is 100 to 150 mg once a week.  Cruising 200 to 300 a week. Blasting is 500 and up imo. A typical cycle or blast would be 500 a week. And i would pin 250 on mondsy and 250 on thursday every week for atlleast 12 weeks .


----------

